# Any nutrition buffs?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

DogAware.com: Search Results

I have found this to be the most consistently reliable source of advice.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Calcium/phosphorus ratio is what matters most. And within that, I believe you really just do not want excess calcium. It's been a while since I've looked really hard at kibbles, but 1.3 calcium is a bit high. You want it closer to .9 (hard to find) or 1. Ideally , the ratio will be 1:1.

If I remember correctly this can be hard to find in All Life Stages grain free varieties so you may have to spend some time looking or expand to grain inclusive options. In other words, many ALS Grain Free foods are inappropriate for a growing medium/large breed puppy because the calcium is way too high. Look into some of the Orijen foods. Large breed puppy and 6-fish All Life Stages age good ones I believe. Tiger ate these.

I did a lot of this research when Mil was a puppy so hopefully someone can offer more help! (She ate Innova Large Breed Puppy because it had the lowest calcium/phos ratio I could find! Didn't stay on it for long before we abandoned kibble and went for raw.)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Indy was 19.5 inches tall at 4 months, and 28.5 lbs. She's 26 inches now at 16 months old (not quite, next week she'll be 16 months old), and 50 lbs. Sounds like Jazz is on around the same growth pattern, not sure if boys grow differently than girls? We fed both girls Orijen 6-fish, they love it and their poop was solid and well formed on it. One is never sure how much is food and how much is luck, but they've never been sick so far and they look great. Besides Maddy's occasional bouts of vomiting but usually we find something disgusting in the vomit that she ate that precipitated that


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I mainly feed raw but the kibble I supplement w is Orijen 6-fish. I learned about the Cahos thing on dog food forum and although I'm certainly no mathematician my husband figured it was closer to ideal than many ALS kibbles. I don't want my mini growing too fast either. And, she hates kibble, but she tolerates 6-fish so I'm assuming a kibble eatin dawg would devour!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I admit, I can't do the fish kibble because it makes their breath stink so much.  But, I will do some research and probably go buy him a bag of large breed tomorrow. My preferred brand is almost 1:1 calcium and phosphorus. It has the same number of calories as the regular one.


----------

